# Ping geht, aber sonst überall "Connection refused"

## Finswimmer

Hi,

wie oben beschrieben:

ping web.de geht

traceroute web.de sieht auch gut aus.

links2 web.de --> connection refused

Kein Proxy

Keine IpTables

Ich habe spaßeshalber mal alle Dienste gekillt:

```
  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND                                                                                                          

    2 ?        S<     0:00 [kthreadd]                                                                                                       

    3 ?        S<     0:00   [migration/0]                                                                                                  

    4 ?        S<     0:00   [ksoftirqd/0]                                                                                                  

    5 ?        S<     0:00   [watchdog/0]                                                                                                   

    6 ?        S<     0:01   [events/0]                                                                                                     

    7 ?        S<     0:00   [khelper]                                                                                                      

   82 ?        S<     0:01   [kblockd/0]                                                                                                    

   85 ?        S<     0:00   [kacpid]                                                                                                       

   86 ?        S<     0:00   [kacpi_notify]                                                                                                 

  161 ?        S<     0:00   [cqueue]                                                                                                       

  165 ?        S<     0:00   [ata/0]                                                                                                        

  166 ?        S<     0:00   [ata_aux]                                                                                                      

  167 ?        S<     0:00   [ksuspend_usbd]                                                                                                

  173 ?        S<     0:00   [khubd]                                                                                                        

  176 ?        S<     0:00   [kseriod]                                                                                                      

  217 ?        S      0:00   [pdflush]                                                                                                      

  218 ?        S      0:00   [pdflush]                                                                                                      

  219 ?        S<     0:00   [kswapd0]                                                                                                      

  220 ?        S<     0:00   [aio/0]                                                                                                        

  221 ?        S<     0:00   [xfslogd/0]                                                                                                    

  222 ?        S<     0:00   [xfsdatad/0]                                                                                                   

  223 ?        S<     0:00   [xfs_mru_cache]                                                                                                

  917 ?        S<     0:00   [khpsbpkt]                                                                                                     

  926 ?        S<     0:00   [knodemgrd_0]                                                                                                  

  982 ?        S<     0:00   [kpsmoused]                                                                                                    

  986 ?        S<     0:00   [kstriped]                                                                                                     

  988 ?        S<     0:00   [kondemand/0]                                                                                                  

  998 ?        S<     0:00   [rpciod/0]                                                                                                     

 1087 ?        S<     0:00   [kdmflush]                                                                                                     

 1088 ?        S<     0:00   [kcryptd_io]                                                                                                   

 1089 ?        S<     0:33   [kcryptd]                                                                                                      

 1095 ?        S<     0:00   [kjournald]

 2177 ?        S<     0:00   [tifm]

 2196 ?        S<     0:00   [ipw2200/0]

 2253 ?        S<     0:00   [pccardd]

 2280 ?        S<     0:00   [saa7133[0]]

    1 ?        Ss     0:00 init [3]

  817 ?        Ss     0:06   /sbin/v86d

 1224 ?        S<s    0:00   /sbin/udevd --daemon

 2981 ?        Ss     0:00   /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 3562 ?        Ss     0:00   /usr/sbin/sshd

24402 ?        Ss     0:00     sshd: root@pts/0

24406 pts/0    Rs     0:00       -bash

24415 pts/0    R+     0:00         ps ax -H

 3647 tty1     Ss+    0:00   /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 3650 tty2     Ss     0:00   /bin/login --

 3681 tty2     S+     0:01     -bash

 3652 tty3     Ss     0:00   /bin/login --

 3703 tty3     S+     0:00     -bash

 3654 tty4     Ss+    0:00   /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 3655 tty5     Ss+    0:00   /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 3659 tty6     Ss+    0:00   /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 7599 ?        Ss     0:00   /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -C /var/run/wpa_supplicant -W -B -i eth1 -P

 
```

Was kann ich tun, um den Fehler zu finden?

Anderer Gentoo Rechner im Netz geht einwandfrei.

(Und ich dachte, ich wäre kein N00b mehr...)

Danke

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Hast du dir mal mit einem Sniffer (tcpdump, wireshark) angeschaut was genau auf Paket ebene passiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

Toll.

Gerade tcpdump installiert und plötzlich ging links2 www.web.de

Es kann und wird nicht die Ursache gewesen sein.

Aber nun geht es...

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

Da bist du wohl auf einer Blacklist für phöse Internetnutzer gelandet... *scnr*  :Twisted Evil: 

Ernsthaft: Hängt der Rechner hinter einem dieser Billigrouter? Mit denen hatte ich auch schon die seltsamsten Effekte, die sich aber durch einen Reset beheben ließen...  :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Da bist du wohl auf einer Blacklist für phöse Internetnutzer gelandet... *scnr* 
> 
> Ernsthaft: Hängt der Rechner hinter einem dieser Billigrouter? Mit denen hatte ich auch schon die seltsamsten Effekte, die sich aber durch einen Reset beheben ließen... 

 

o2 Web&Phone oder wie auch immer das Ding genau heißt.

Restart hatte ich eigentlich nicht gemacht.

Es kann aber sein, dass ich die IPs doppelt belegt hatte   :Embarassed: 

Das müsste ich aber nochmal überprüfen, ob das wirklich zu diesem Fehler führt. Bis dahin glaube ich an Wunderheilung  :Wink: 

Danke!

Tobi

----------

